# fry on bottom



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: A very good disease site*

hey i know you know alot about bettas but i just recently had a spawn about 1 to 2 days and i thought that the female and male didn't mate so i remove the female in those two days and the male and when i checked clearly to the bottom i saw the frys not moving but they're alot down there because i destroyed the nest. I put the male back in there but he doesn't seem to recognizes its. I been breed bettas for years but nothing like this before. I hadn't had that much time focusing on them like back them. Any answer would be grateful.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Once you pull the male they don't normally seem to care about the fry if you put him back in the tank. He may even eat all of them. You might get lucky and he'll take care of them, but the fry are on the bottom because they can't swim for the first couple of days after they hatch. You may be able to save a few fry, but the odds are against you. I'd just wait a few weeks and try the pair again.


RC


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

will i didn't really care much about it when placing the dad back in there. He seem to not recognizes it but later after i was off work around afternoon, came home and saw him taking care of them greatly. So far all the fry survive. i think theres about 15 to 20 fry right now. These fry are breed by a butterfly vt male and a ct female. I just decided to get them together to see what will appear on the frys. chances are butterfly crown tail and long tail etc. And these fry are feed by hand crumble small dry flakes. because fry that are feed by live food will eat only fry food until mature and if these start early when born they'll be ok in the future. feeding live food is the best and better but tried something else beside.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Flakes are NOT suitable for newborn fry, they still will accept dry foods later on once they are big enough to eat it. Thousands of breeders feed live foods in the early stages and alternate with processed foods later on, you're theory is wrong.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I start all my fry out on live food and I never have a problem getting them to eat other types of food later on.


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. You'll end up stunting them as they will refuse to eat the first week or so. You will also add more matainence to your tank by having to syphon out leftover food everyday. Waterchanges alone can kill them in their early stages.


----------

